# Costco Mf cloths?



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

20 MF Cloth at costco for £11

75% 25%

Anyone tried them?

They feel pretty soft


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

there probably worth getting for that price! even if they arnt up to standards as such! handy for wheels of interiors! 
probably close to the tesco ones etc!


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

yes i am on my second lot,great for general cleaning,watch out when there new as they do leave bits of yellow fluff behind,found it better to wash them before using


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Think I've bought 7 packs now (not all for me!) and I think they're great!
The more I've used them the more confidence I get with them. Don't hesistate to use them on paint now, bargain of the year for me!

Dave


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

They sound great..........might have to get a pack :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

blr123 said:


> They sound great..........might have to get a pack :thumb:
> Bryan


Hi Bryan,

If you are going, any chance of getting a few packs and doing a GB? I could certainly do with a couple of packs, but I don't have a Costco card.

Nige


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I would if I could Nige but I don't have a card either  

Bryan


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

blr123 said:


> I would if I could Nige but I don't have a card either
> Bryan


My mistake, sorry.

Anyone going to get some?


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Just think how much they must get them for before they can make a profit at 56 p each


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

i have a costco card and would happily pick some up next weekend when i go. . . 

Just put how many packs of 20 you want and when i have them i'll PM you for payment and postage details.


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

What section of the store are they in?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Spammy.........you have a card then yeah?..........just so everyone knows where to send their orders eh  

Bryan

PS I think they have a section for gardening, cars stuff etc.........although I could be wrong


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

dino said:


> Just put how many packs of 20 you want and when i have them i'll PM you for payment and postage details.


Great, thank you.

1 nigelmercier 3 packs of 20


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes please!

1 nigelmercier 3 packs of 20
2 tompinney 1 pack


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

I just got a pack of 20 yesterday. Washed them all and used some today. They are great value.

RichardC


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Spammy said:


> What section of the store are they in?


in the car and tool section in ours:thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Hope I'm not too late...

1 nigelmercier 3 packs of 20
2 tompinney 1 pack
3 Tosh (2 packs pls)


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't suppose anyone has any piccies do they?


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

tosh said:


> Hope I'm not too late...
> 
> 1 nigelmercier 3 packs of 20
> 2 tompinney 1 pack
> 3 Tosh (2 packs pls)


If you are too late you can have some of mine, I probably only need one pack for the moment.

Nige


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

My sister in law is a manager at Cosco Springburn (Glasgow)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

cool can she cut us a deal lol


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Don't suppose anyone has any piccies do they?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2058

Dave


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Not too late as im not going till this weekend!

Get your orders in


----------



## Super Josh (Oct 31, 2005)

1 nigelmercier 3 packs of 20
2 tompinney 1 pack
3 Tosh (2 packs pls)
3 Super Josh 1 pack


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

brought and wrapped ready for posting. Will find out how much postage is tomorrow and let you all know 

1 nigelmercier -2 packs 
2 tompinney - 1 pack
3 Tosh - 2 packs
4 Super Josh - 1 pack


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

I have the cheque book/PayPal on standby!


----------



## Ant W (May 7, 2006)

I picked up a packet of these today. They do drop a few bits of fluff but nothing a good shake doesn't cure  They are soft and I imagine they will be pretty good once washed.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

All PM's now sent :thumb:

Note the car used for the pictures on the front of the pack is a Polo


----------



## Super Josh (Oct 31, 2005)

Dino, mine turned up this morning, cheers :thumb: I can see why the postage was so much, such a large packet. Must have taken you ages to wrap them all  

Thansk again,

Josh


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

Dam have i missed this i really wanted some!


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

All arrived safely shortly after lunch today. Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Super Josh said:


> Dino, mine turned up this morning, cheers :thumb: I can see why the postage was so much, such a large packet. Must have taken you ages to wrap them all
> 
> Thansk again,
> 
> Josh


Took me ages!! Was like xmas all over again.



aston_87 said:


> Dam have i missed this i really wanted some!


If there's enough interest i'll do it again soon - or if i need to go before that i'll drop you a PM



tompinney said:


> All arrived safely shortly after lunch today. Cheers! :thumb:


No problem :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool - got them last night - thanks for sorting this out

--Tosh


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

DOH! missed this too! If you do it again can I be included

1) Tosh
2) DarrylB


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

DarrylB said:


> DOH! missed this too! If you do it again can I be included
> 
> 1) Aston_87
> 2) DarrylB


I think tosh already has some, it was me that needs it


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

so are these safe to polish car with then?

Or best to keep spending £4 ago on other ones


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

I think they are just being used for APC's


----------

